# Roof rail corrosion Warranty claim VOTE! - NEWS SUCCESS!!!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Roof rail corrosion - fixed under warranty???*​
Fixed - no problem - had full Audi service history2927.62%Fixed - no problem - despite NOT having full audi service history109.52%Fixed - had to contribute some of the cost65.71%Refused







6057.14%


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Roof rail corrosion - Fixed under Warranty? *

*STOP PRESS: ALL SORTED!*

I'm getting some resistance from Audi Customer services about replacing my corroded roof rails  . And EvenTT08 coming up too!

They say it's trim and not part of the 12 year body corrosion warranty - despite it being a recognised defect in manufacture.

The Aluminium strip is treated and painted the same as the bonnet which is also aluminium. It just clips on rather than bolts on - is it boody or trim - does it matter?

I was wondering if you kind people could possibly let me know if you've been refused or had this fault fixed under warranty. I intend to let Audi CS know the result. Thanks 

According to the Audi workshop manual, ElsaWin, there was a fault in the roof rail manufacturing process prior to 2003:










The shame of my roof rails..... 










A useful post ... How to remove them: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118863

*STOP PRESS!* See my last post for progress! : http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 22#1258622


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Had to pay to get mine done, BUT after a long story I did get the part for free from the dealer in Halesowen, West Mids. Wolves Audi just told me to sort it out with Audi CS, whilst they said get the dealer to do it and we will pay, stalemate basically. Not good. Just hoping the other side does not start to rust. :twisted:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Trim my arse!! (too much Royle family!!) I had mine done by Beechwood Audi in Halesowen. I had FASH at the time, and had my first MOT done at that time by them. I pointed out the bubbling, they booked it in for a couple of days to get the colour right (some in the past had the wrong shade as the cars were left with the owners and not used to match the new paint exactly), and I must say it was all very professional. I was impressed. Beechwood Audi 0121 504 0000. They may have changed their policy a year on but what the hell - see what they say.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

They didnt ask about my service history, all was done very quickly and easily at Hull Audi.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Had mine replaced, but during 3 year warranty, by Sinclair Audi, with no probs.Common problem, due to poor prep @ factory.
H.


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

Not had any resitance yet, but mine are bubbling and I will be speaking to them soon.

Very interesting point about ElsaWin mentioning it. surely they dont have a leg to stand on in that case?!

Althought, as far as I've read on the forum roof rails have been recognised as "body" up untill about 6 months ago and now they are being regarded as trim.

Frankly thats a joke, they clearly are not trim. Its not like they are optional.

Hope you get it sorted, I'll be on the case as soon as I get my clutch pedal back from the welderl!!

(P.s. John, you know much about Xenon leveling sensors?? I'm stumped and you are "the" guru about here... if you do, a PM would be great!!!)


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

i think mine are starting to bubble  o dear


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had both roof rails done under warranty by Macclesfield Audi. As I keep repeating: they ARE the best dealers around  8)


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi John

My car is a UK 1999 - Full Service History but wasn't questioned about this by Cardiff Audi

Went in last year for the Dashpod, bit of hassle but all sorted and no charge. At the same time asked about the roof rails as both were bubbling. Was told they wouldn't replace as it was trim. Called Audi UK, laid it on and they agreed with Cardiff that they would replace them under Warranty.
So both roof rails were replaced but 4 weeks later, they tried to charge me Â£300 for the work - few more calls with Audi UK and it was all sorted and no cost to me.
Hope you get a result mate

Cheers
Jay


----------



## cuprabaz (Nov 1, 2007)

We've got a little rust bubbling on the right side skirt at the front just where the wing meets the skirt.

Also the boot lid has lots of little bubbles on it, looks like a poor spray job. Will these be covered?


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

2000 225 - replaced foc when 6 years old by Taunton Audi (though they had to have 2 goes - the first attempt was as bad as the problem !).


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Need another voting line

Still awaiting a reply 8 months on.

The rails support the very expensive roof bars so they are structural (about 75kg of structural I believe).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys  . Any more votes before I ring up Audi again?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I got mine fixed at Stirling audi with no service history but only after contacting audi CS.

Couldn't vote.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Is the voting thing not working or did you view the results first? - That stops you :wink: .


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

a big fat NO from edinburgh Audi even after calling Audi CS. NOT part of the body work the would repeat until it bored me. [email protected]

got a local paint shop to do it. big up them, big boo for audi


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

My mate who works at audi said they've had to do 2 now (he's only been the 6 weeks!) and done both FOC and although not covered by the 12yr corrosion warranty they done it out of "good will" apparently. Either way i'm going to pay them a visit on saturday as mine are bubbling. That Audi Driftbridge by the way near Epsom in Surrey.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

SteveS TT said:


> My mate who works at audi said they've had to do 2 now (he's only been the 6 weeks!) and done both FOC and although not covered by the 12yr corrosion warranty they done it out of "good will" apparently. Either way i'm going to pay them a visit on saturday as mine are bubbling. That Audi Driftbridge by the way near Epsom in Surrey.


Is that the dealer's goodwill or Audi's :?:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

HighTT said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > My mate who works at audi said they've had to do 2 now (he's only been the 6 weeks!) and done both FOC and although not covered by the 12yr corrosion warranty they done it out of "good will" apparently. Either way i'm going to pay them a visit on saturday as mine are bubbling. That Audi Driftbridge by the way near Epsom in Surrey.
> ...


Possibly the dealers, My mate has said that fixes FOC on warranty / call backs change frequently from Audi. Like the dashpod. they had a customer who had to fork out over Â£500 iirc on a new dashpod, where some get that for free.


----------



## Funky (Nov 30, 2004)

Tried mine at Sinclair audi bridgend. They fobbed me off, looking not very nice now so will have to try again. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Fixed twice by Newbury Audi (about 2 years apart)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You should be able to vote twice then :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

UPDATE:

I spoke to Audi Customer Services and explained the situation about my, and other peoples roof rails, the workshop manual admitting a defect in manufacture, and the fact that the majority of TT owners have had them replaced under warranty FOC.

They opened a case and asked the dealer to inspect the corrosion. They said they would see what they could do  .

My car is in with the dealer at the moment for a dashpod replacement and I noticed that included on the job sheet was an instruction to inspect the roof rails. So far so good 

Customer services rang me back and said they were investigating and that they would liaise with the dealer over the issue whilst my car was in with them.

I've just had another call from customer services saying that the roof rails are "not a galvanised part of the body" and therefore are not covered  :!:

The person I spoke to, seemed to just be passing on a message and couldn't comment on the fact of the admission in the workshop manual - or - as I pointed out to them that for example; the bonnet wasn't galvanised either - so were they saying that isn't covered? :evil:

THEN:

I get a call from Chester Audi saying the dashpod is sorted  and they are getting someone from the bodyshop to inspect the roof rails, that I should get another call to book the car in for replacement of the roof rails and it should all be sorted [smiley=dizzy2.gif] .

I'm a little confused over this now. I might give Customer Services another ring later to see what today's hym sheet is :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

seems to me that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand does :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well at least the dashpod got done: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118762


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive tried both Sunderland and Teesside Audi with no joy, both claiming its not covered as its trim. I will be returning to Teesside Audi as im not giving up that easily, especially when I see others having successful claims!

Sunderland just didnt seem interested at all-was very disappointed with their customer service 

(My first post btw so please be gentle with me)


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

helly85 said:


> Ive tried both Sunderland and Teesside Audi with no joy, both claiming its not covered as its trim. I will be returning to Teesside Audi as im not giving up that easily, especially when I see others having successful claims!
> 
> Sunderland just didnt seem interested at all-was very disappointed with their customer service
> 
> (My first post btw so please be gentle with me)


customer service can be mixed, have heard newcastle on scotswood rd is better, i am getting mine done foc but the car is only 2 yrs old at wearside audi.

try going to where car was purchased and use the info shared in this thread and see what happens

good luck


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

The car is originally from Wearside Audi, so i thought i'd give them a try first, but the guy just didnt want to know, he even told me that the roof rails were plastic!!

I'm going to be ringing Teesside up again tomorrow, see what new excuse they can come up with this time!

I might try the one in Newcastle a try if i don't get anywhere with them. Can i ask which one youre getting yours done at? Mines only on an 03 plate.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

helly85 said:


> The car is originally from Wearside Audi, so i thought i'd give them a try first, but the guy just didnt want to know, he even told me that the roof rails were plastic!!
> 
> I'm going to be ringing Teesside up again tomorrow, see what new excuse they can come up with this time!
> 
> I might try the one in Newcastle a try if i don't get anywhere with them. Can i ask which one youre getting yours done at? Mines only on an 03 plate.


wearside 
though when I went in the bodywork guy was playing cautious, but the service manager authorised it straight away as I have known him since I switched from VW to Audi, try speaking to Chris the service manager and remind him it is a known fault. Assume you purchased it from teeside 2nd hand. All NE Audi dealers are same group just so you know if you were not aware.


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

I bought it private from a friend, who bought it new from Wearside. Yeah, i'd been told they were all the same group. I'll speak to that Chris, see if i get anywhere with him, if not i might even try York.

I've only just sold my beloved Polo GTi for the TT, and at the moment i'm wishing i'd have kept my Polo.

I've already been to Teesside and they took photos, the paint test etc, but they've asked me to go back again on Saturday so they can have another look. So far been trying to get this sorted since middle of May.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Pics normally mean they will contact Audi for approval, thats what the guy was going to do to me before chris intervened. My replacement rail will be fitted in next week, its taken nearly 4 weeks to get it and for it to be sprayed ready to replace. I hope I get a good colour match.

good luck and don't give up


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll wait to see what Teesside have to say otherwise i'll try Sunderland again.

Thank you, i'll keep you posted to what they have to say!

Good luck with yours, hope it all goes ok!


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

My wifes beetle is in the vw body shop at the moment for similar work [corrosion on the roof rails] a common problem especially with TT,s A6 & early A3's according to the VW assessor who came out to view the car which he agreed was a warranty issue and the car is nearly 7 years old


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Would that be Bridgend Audi?


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I did go to sinclair VW Bridgend initially but the bodywork assesment has to be done at their Gorsienon bodyshop.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

red3.2 said:


> I did go to sinclair VW Bridgend initially but the bodywork assesment has to be done at their Gorsienon bodyshop.


Sorry, yes of course *VW* Bridgened. Good people there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Latest is I've not heard any more from customer services. I've got a few ideas. legal advice says I may have a case to take to the small claims court, which would set a precedent one way or the other. I'm also trying another dealer for a fresh approach at customer services. Will let you know.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Right! Very interesting.... I'm just wondering if all this trouble is simply caused by a misunderstanding in terminology 

I went to Manchester Audi for them to inspect my "roof rails". I was told they they were trim and not bodywork :? . I mentioned that many people had had them replaced under warranty and that Elsa Win stated, that there was a defect in manufacture and that it was a warranty claim paint defect.

The service department chap went off to get the parts guy who came back, looked on the system and said they were no longer available :? .

In the conversation I had with him and two service department staff, the term "roof bars" crept into the conversation. The parts guy was insisting that the "roof bars" were "trim" and pointed to an A4 with a "roof rack" made of two bars fixed into the roof.

I said, no I mean "roof rails"... Yes, that's trim, he said and again pointed to the A4. The service guy then asked me to clarify what I meant - That's not what I mean I said, I've been calling them "roof rails" - the thin aluminium strips that cover the roof weld seams and are painted the same colour as the car.

Ah! He said, - you mean "roof mouldings" :roll: .

So, then they came out to see the car and said, there shouldn't be a problem making a warranty claim on those, as they were part of the bodywork! He even pointed out a microscopoc early sign of corrosion on the other one I thought was OK. He rang up their approved body shop and asked me to take the car round to them - We got there in the end he said and they waved me off with a smile 

So, off to Car Cosmetics. They had a look, rang Manchester Audi back up to confirm, yes it was a common problem on these and would be covered under warranty. He was going to fill in a form and sort it out. He said he'd simply order new mouldings and get them sprayed the right colour and fit them - not a problem 

So, I'm left thinking have all the problems been due to calling them "roof rails" which gets interpreted as "roof bars" and interpreted as trim?? And if we stick to "roof mouldings" we won't have a problem????? :lol:

I'll let you know [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Here's hoping it's that simple!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Result!

Notice my drivers side roof 'moulding' is showing bubbles right at the front side of it now.


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've not had chance to get to Audi myself during the week, but i'll be heading over on Saturday with my revised information!!
Will keep you posted as to what they say!


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a massive do on this in Feb/March with Basingstoke Audi and Audi CS. Basingstoke Audi said they are trim so wouldn't do it. I said this was unacceptable and wrote a 2 page letter to Audi CS after many phone calls in between. I enclosed the screen print of workshop manual. I detailed all the other issues with the car and work done at Audi/VW dealers.

They said this was not covered under warranty and the only way they would do it was as 'good will' but I wasn't classed as a regular user to Audi for servicing even though I've spent over Â£2k on parts!

Bottom line is Audi CS said they are trim and would not replace. I was very dissappointed after spending so much time on this!
:evil:


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, i got a phone call last Thursday to say my door was covered under warranty and that i was to bring it into their body shop today to get sorted - theres a small patch about the size of a stamp which is rusting under the paintwork. So good news on that issue

They didnt mention the roof rails so i still went to Teesside Audi at the weekend. They came up with a new excuse this time, he said that they were doing it foc for cars under 5 years old (mines an 03 plate) until a few month a go - i was only told this after i told him the age of the car. However after i showed him the list of Audi dealers doing it FOC, he made a few calls and they agreed to do it under warranty.

So both sides are getting done, booked in end of July.

I've been on at Audi since March trying to get this sorted, and its eventually paid off - for everyone getting the usual "its trim, therefore not covered" just keep trying!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, as you say persistance pays off. I've not heard about mine yet but it's only been a few working days...


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Bet you are both pleased you got your result.

dealers are still refering to them as rails in NE, mine get fitted next week and car was only 2yrs old so getting new not respray


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Same here, they've ordered new ones for me, getting fitted in few weeks.

Will be happy when its all done and i get my car back.


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Good news, got my new roof rails fitted today, invoice says "goodwill" rather than warranty. But anyway its done now. Not the best fitting of them i've seen but least its done.

Good luck to all you still trying, just keep at it and you will have success.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hi helly85

Anyway you could possibly scan and upload the invoice here so we have proof that a dealer will do this FOC be it 'goodwill' or not please?

This gives us proper evidence then to back up any claims we could make with regards to dodgy roof 'mouldings' that could crop up in the future.

Cheers


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll have to do it at work, but i don't see it being a problem.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I got in touch with Manchester Audi again only to be told by the main warranty guy (not the guy I spoke to last time) it was trim and not covered. I made an appointment to see him and took with me the ElsaWin print off and this forum thread and the list of dealers who have replaced the "mouldings" free of charge. I explained that I suspect there is some confusion at Audi CS about "roof rails" = "roof bars" and he said he would check.

I got a call from him at the end of last week saying good news - it had been approved by Audi CS as "goodwill" and they would sort things out now. Pity I had bubbley mouldings for Rockingham but good that things will look smart again. So thanks to Manchester Audi's efforts


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

helly85 said:


> I'll have to do it at work, but i don't see it being a problem.


Thanks. 8)


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

John-H said:


> *Roof rail corrosion - Fixed under Warranty? *
> 
> According to the Audi workshop manual, ElsaWin, there was a fault in the roof rail manufacturing process prior to 2003:
> 
> ...


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hi ross_cj250

Your car is an 06 plate so would defo come under the 3 year FOC warranty you get with most if not every Audi sold, hence why they did it with no trouble. Trouble is now that the car is getting older then more and more people with 3+ year old TTs with this problem will get fobbed off. :twisted:


----------



## ttmanz (Aug 21, 2007)

hi all ive got the same shit on my roof rails on my 51 plate 225 will someone please upload an audi invoice! stateing work don foc! 
thanks m


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

ttmanz said:


> hi all ive got the same shit on my roof rails on my 51 plate 225 will someone please upload an audi invoice! stateing work don foc!
> thanks m


Yes please do, also anyone had this work done at Hull Audi please PM me.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi have not had mine done yet, gunna go visit audi this afternoon, I also have one of my drivers dide door hinges bubbling do you think there'll be any problems getting that fixed.










Let me know what you think.

Charles


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I also have one of my drivers dide door hinges bubbling do you think there'll be any problems getting that fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should most definitely be done under warranty!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Well just been down to Bristol audi and they refused to do any of it.

ill post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok here are some pics of what i showed audi.
basicaly the hinge was replaced under warrenty some time ago and the garage never bothered to paint it properly so they wont do anything about that.

They guy at the audi body shop said that audi have started refusing the roof rails again so he wouldnt be able to do that.

the black trim around the side windows is also classed as trim and they wont do that either.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Still no scanned invoices as yet..... :roll:


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

gadgetboy38 said:


> ok here are some pics of what i showed audi.
> basicaly the hinge was replaced under warrenty some time ago and the garage never bothered to paint it properly so they wont do anything about that.
> 
> They guy at the audi body shop said that audi have started refusing the roof rails again so he wouldnt be able to do that.
> ...


Bristol Audi Body Shop are pants when it comes to customer service. I met the manager Justin Chadwick something and he has never replied to any of my emails or phone calls. I think I'll call Audi CS and speak with them instead.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thats the dude i spoke to, he couldn't give a sh*t. just told me that if he submitted a claim it would be rejected and that i should speak to audi CS


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Could there be a role for the TTOC here :?: :idea:

A polite letter from the Club to the right person at Audi pointing out we do have the ElsaWin 'evidence' and that it may be commercially better for Audi to quietly replace the roof mouldings rather than get into another 'Watchdog' situation where they would end up replacing the roof mouldings anyway, AND get more bad publicity for the brand as well.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gadgetboy,
have you spoken nicely to Audi Customer Services yet? I always found that a 'friendly phone call' gets the results you want easily and effortlessly


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> gadgetboy,
> have you spoken nicely to Audi Customer Services yet? I always found that a 'friendly phone call' gets the results you want easily and effortlessly


Not as yet thats my job for this morning. The guy i spoke to at bristol Audi said there was an email address and that it would be a good idea to send them some pics.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've just had a call from Manchester Audi saying my roof mouldings have been painted and can be fitted on Monday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I've just had a call from Manchester Audi saying my roof mouldings have been painted and can be fitted on Monday


Success  Well done!!!!!

What was that saying about the squeeky wheel :wink: :roll:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

John-H said:


> I've just had a call from Manchester Audi saying my roof mouldings have been painted and can be fitted on Monday


Top stuff! Can we get this set as a precedent for FOC requests for this sort of repair? Or are we left on our own to deal with Audi CS if the problem comes back? Could you please scan and post the invoice for the work here too please?

Thanks


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Just adding myself to this thread. My roof mouldings are both severely corroded. So far the dealership has been asked for pictures but Audi have told them that they do not think this will be covered as it is a plastic part and the warranty covers metal. Dealership have provided me with the Audi CS person looking in to it and advised me to give him a nudge directly - will do so in morning and update thread.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Plastic ??? Think not. Remind them that this is the mounting point for the roof rack!! Structural.


----------



## helly85 (Jun 29, 2008)

The guy at Sunderland Audi also told me the rails were plastic, they're just trying to fob you off.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Oooh - Typhhon and Helly - thanks! I bottled out of calling Audi. I'm gonna go for it tomorrow!

Thanks again -

Dub.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Booked in for next week - the only thing I had to convince the dealship was that the two tone effect on my QS was standard - they had never heard of a Quattro Sport :roll:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Well i finally got round to speaking to Audi cs today they told me that i need to go back to Audi and get them to phone audi cs as to why they wont do the work.

Great !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds likie good news all round


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Typhhon said:


> Plastic ??? Think not. Remind them that this is the mounting point for the roof rack!! Structural.


The roof rack sinks into threaded holes in the roof (beneath the flip up covers on the mouldings) so the mouldings don't support any load with the rack in place.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had them fitted Monday and Tuesday as we ran out of time to do the second side on Monday night. A big thanks to Manchester Audi for sorting this out 

I paid £1+VAT for the work in order that a further warranty now exists on the parts.

I think there is definitely some confusion when we talk of these parts. We've had - "Roof rails", "Roof bars", "Roof mouldings", "Roof strips" and "Roof channels". One side can be talking about the painted body parts and the other think you are talking about a roof rack - which would obviously be classed as trim.

Just to clarify things, I'm talking about the inch wide strip that runs along the edge of the roof. You can see my old one here that is badly corroded:










The strip is a pressed aluminium alloy part that is rust treated, primed, top coat and lacquered; the same as the rest of the body shell e.g. bonnet which is also aluminium. They are most definitely not plastic otherwise they would not corrode. They do corrode due to a defect in manufacture, as evidenced at the start of this thread in the extract from ElsaWin - the official Audi workshop manual.

If anybody is having difficulty getting this repaired under the 12 year anti corrosion warranty or goodwill or whatever they want to call it, then print off a copy of this invoice to convince them that they need to keep their cars looking smart for the corporate image and public perception :wink: . Furthermore, you don't need to have a full dealer purchase and service history. My car was bought privately, I service and repair it myself for most things, but I buy parts from Audi. I obviously care about and support the brand. I'm pleased it all worked out in the end


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

glad it all got sorted mate

cheers for posting up the invoice

glasgow audi are looking into my boot spoiler and roof rails at the moment, they said its on referral to someone in milton keynes

boot spolier was prev auth to the prev owner, but she didnt book it in, 3 months down the line they say they claim has been archived as it was not booked in within 6 weeks of the claim being authorised so the claim gets closed.

so i have had to start it all again - doh

i only mentioned the boot spolier to them , but they noted the bubbling on my roof rails and noted it on their estimating sheet before i even got to raise the issue, was told today i should hopefull hear something back from them possibly next week.

fingers crossed, only had the car 2 weeks and getting hassle off of audi already, ah the joys of motoring.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

s1rst said:


> glad it all got sorted mate
> 
> cheers for posting up the invoice
> 
> ...


Glasgow Audi is ace!!! 8) 
Greetings to Peter, the parts manager 
 [sorry, only kow his first name]


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> > Plastic ??? Think not. Remind them that this is the mounting point for the roof rack!! Structural.
> ...


Not that I would ever argue with a regional rep but as those bars/gutters/rails are bolted on and as the roof bars would wobble a bit without it I say its structural....anything to avoid it being called 'trim' and hence out of warranty....discuss


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Excelle [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] nt news.....


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Superb stuff John-H will use this as proof if needed if my drivers side gets any worse.

Thanks 8)


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

audi c/s have still knocked my claim back - even after supplying them a copy of the above invoice. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice one John. Glad it all came out well for you in the end.
Thanks for all the updates and helpful info as usual. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
John.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

s1rst said:


> audi c/s have still knocked my claim back - even after supplying them a copy of the above invoice. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Can you detiail their exact response please?


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

they left a message on my mobile advising they have had a look at the previous case and mine, could not give me a reason why john's was approved and why mine wasnt.

said its possible that there would of been two seperate centres that would of auth john's compare to mine, and here's me thinking it would of all came via their h/q in milton keynes.

said if my car was under 5yrs old they could of possibly looked at doing a goodwill jesture
usual crap that rails are classed as trim

they said in the message i can call them back to go over it again , but it will basically be pointless as there is nothing they can or will do for me - a warranty decision is a warranty decision and there is noubt they can do.

and here's me bigging up the tt to my regional manager as he was thinking of getting a new mkII as a company car.

disappointed to say the least, atleast they are fixing my tailgate as that has started to bubble around the spolier.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd try again at a different dealer. It appears to make a difference for some reason :roll:


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

will do John,

will try my next closest dealership in a couple of weeks time - thanks for the offer of the assistance mate

regards

Brian


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Had mine knocked back yesterday to by Hull Audi but both doors are approved for warranty work  If they are doing both doors why refuse 1" of only 1 little roof bar? :?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Result in getting them done, others of you that haven't yet got success down the warranty route just some them this and complain bitterly about the inconsistencies of dealerships, and that the ones that get them done are of course the lesser of the two evils !

stu


----------



## n1cster (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Thought i better post my experience with getting these replaced.

I needed a service basically it was a split decision between bristol audi and taunton, being middle of both in weston super mare.

after speaking to both i got a much better feeling about taunton just by speaking on the phone plus the serivce was cheaper. Also i read that they had replaced these on warrenty before.

I asked them to take a look while it was in for a service. They did and after calling audi told me they will be replaced 100% on goodwill.

The car went in on the 6/10/08 job done within 2hours while i wait. The car had to go back to have a lacker run polished out of one of the bars they told me about it (very small mark) i didnt have to spot it dont hink i would of seen it anyhow.

the car went back in for a day free courtesy car for the day. not paid a penny.

they also did my haldex oil when it wasnt due in the service, which i didnt have to pay for 

All in all Excellent JOB taunton.

I delt with george and simon who were very helpful and friendly throughout.


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

What is the first port of call for this then?

Delership or Customer Services?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dealership


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

n1cster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought i better post my experience with getting these replaced.
> 
> ...


It's always great if you get good service like this


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Too good to be true imho. :roll:


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

ross_cj250 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > *Roof rail corrosion - Fixed under Warranty? *
> ...


SNAP, East Kent Audi inspected mine tooking the chassie number and my phone number and said we will phone you when they are ready. They called back a a couple of weeks later and said they were ready, and would I like a car for the day or I could wait, then they offer to collect the car, thats the one for me i said im a busy pensioner I also ask if they could change the brake fluid. Yes I paid for the Brake works but the rail was FOC. the cars not yet 3 years old but it never come from them it was a Guilford Audi car
Morph


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Booked into Finchley Road Audi for the end of this month - but the car is under three years old (just) so bot a problem.


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

morph TTS said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Do you know who you spoke to there?? Which department (service you say?)


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

mine is a 2001 51. what are the chances of me getting this done for free?


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

ap123ap said:


> mine is a 2001 51. what are the chances of me getting this done for free?


certainly worth a try mate

john h got his done and he's on a v 1999 , they knocked me back for mine again v 99 but replaced my dash cluster and a new tailgate


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

*H4KSY*, Andrew Stubbs mate he is the service manager at E K Audi


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply mate.....Will give him a shout when I go to pick up my carpet clips.

Will post how I get on!


----------



## steve_lakers (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks to all for this thread, the info was good, but audi still turned me down.

my car is only a 52, and having the same issue, all but a minor one on one of the "mouldings".

Audi uk basically said the same, it s a trim part yada yada yada.
Also they said they wouldnt do it under good will because the car is too old and i didnt buy it from a dealership.
Even when i presented johns invoice (his car is a 99) they didnt budge.

Needless to say when i have the car serviced i wont be going into audi to be ripped off anymore.

Has anyone else who has been turned down any ideas about where to go next?

Thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

steve_lakers said:


> Thanks to all for this thread, the info was good, but audi still turned me down.
> 
> my car is only a 52, and having the same issue, all but a minor one on one of the "mouldings".
> 
> ...


Yes, try a different dealer! I was turned down dy the first dealer and Audi customer services like you were. There was all this confusion with roof - "trim", "bars", "rails", "channels" or "mouldings" by the way, which mean different things to different people. It's a shame and counterproductive for the dealer and Audi to reject these claims if it means they loose customers in the long run.

The second dealer, Manchester Audi, agreed it was bodywork and after a few phone calls, a bit of talk about it _may_ now be classed as "trim" but eventually they kindly replaced them for me. I had to persevere and be insistant and explain all the confusion and inconsistency with others getting it done and some not but at all times I kept it friendly. Keep trying but try to get them on your side :wink: . I'm sure part of it is whether the dealer wants to help and how much they are then prepared to fight your case. Some won't be interested so try again with another.

My paperwork ended up saying it was done under warranty, which should help, and I paid £1+VAT so it now has further warranty - don't forget that  .


----------



## mancuso (Jan 21, 2009)

Dear All

I have had major problems with my Audi TT roof trims.

I have been rejected for asssitance due to :

A) I am out of the 'network' meaning i did not buy my TT directly from Audi , instead a family member

B)The car is to old! Funny they never turn down my car for a service for being to old and charging me £2000 today for the service!

C) The roof rail trims are not part of the body work warranty, Audi Uk see the trim as an extra! which they could not explian when questioned.

Oh by the way Audi state " there is no reported fault with Audi TT roof rails" Perhaps 'watchdog' may wish to hear about our problems


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome  If only it were under happier circumstances!

I think it depends who you speak to. Certainly there is confusion on what roof rails, channels, mouldings, bars, etc. means. It depends on the dealer and I know Audi UK operate a points system for goodwill based on a number of things but certainly it was stated in documentation (see the start of the thread) that these "mouldings" have a known fault and covered under warranty under bodywork. It was stated to me by the dealer that the "mouldings" were bodywork and not trim.

The easiest thing I suppose is to try a different dealer and show them the evidence from here to underline your point.

And don't forget to join the TTOC


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

13 months and a letter to the boss and yes they will honour the warranty.....still waiting for a date however :?:

The items are called roof gutters don't ever say roof rail...... :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So we've got roof rails, channels, mouldings, bars and now gutters :lol: - and we won't mention strips, trim, etc.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

If all else fails........

Richard Starkey
Customer Care Manager
Audi UK Customer Services
Selectapost 29
Sheffield
S97 3FG


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Have there been any problems with getting the moudlings replaced if you don't have your car serviced at an audi dealership?

I have been using the TT shop for the past few years now, so have a FSH.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

These repairs I am advised are at the discretion of the local dealer as in Audi UK let them decide what is a valid claim.
Up to 3 years seems most dealers have no issues after that its all a bit vague.

I assume that as this local warranty funding is probably linked to sales new and used, holding on to it (what ever it is) probably makes accounts happy.


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have just been told by my local dealer that they are going to replace one of my 'roof strips' that has started to bubble right on the leading edge.

I had the passenger side one done without any hassle at all when the car was under its full 3 year warranty. However, the car is now 6 months out of that and initially when I enquired, I was told that even though the car still has the bodywork corrosion warranty left, it wouldn't be covered in any shape or form as it was classed as trim.

I persisted with the local dealer and then we got to a situation whereby they agreed that as an 'empowerment centre', they could use a goodwill clause and contribute 50% of the total costs (apparently the % funding of goodwill goes down on a sliding scale with age of car - up to 48 months old and they will consider 50% appropriate!).

In the mean time I called Audi customer services who said it was covered under the bodywork corrosion warranty but a successfull claim all depended on whether there was any surface damage in the area that may have led to water ingress and corrosion. If there was, this wouldn't be covered but if there was no damage then it should be covered (therfore the corrosion is due to fault with the strip material).

Armed with this info, I went back to the dealer who upon hearing it, agreed straight away to replace under warranty (using their 'empowerment' status).

I do have a full Audi service history with this garage and they do know me quite well - it was hard to tell though if this had any bearing on their decision to do it?

I was pleased with the result so if you are having problems, keep persisting with the dealer. 

Cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

QSOGGS said:


> ... In the mean time I called Audi customer services who said it was covered under the bodywork corrosion warranty but a successfull claim all depended on whether there was any surface damage in the area that may have led to water ingress and corrosion. If there was, this wouldn't be covered but if there was no damage then it should be covered (therfore the corrosion is due to fault with the strip material)....


Good to hear them clarify this, which confirms the roof "mouldings", "strips" or whatever they are called, are part of the bodywork and not trim! As you say, persistence pays off. Well done


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Congrats and well done. Quality manufacturers should display quality service. Sells cars apparently!!


----------



## Slatz (Sep 16, 2008)

Refused today by Preston Audi.

Best they could offer was 20% contribution, leaving me with a bill of over £200.

I'll see what the local spray shop say.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Try a different dealer (or the same again) but this time tell them of the points raised on this thread, print off the extract from the manual and insist that it's not trim, pointing to both Audi's workshop workshop manual; ElsaWin, Audi CS's admission that it's not trim - it's bodywork and covered by the 12 year anti corrosion warranty. Also mention other people's success etc.


----------



## Slatz (Sep 16, 2008)

John-H said:


> Try a different dealer (or the same again) but this time tell them of the points raised on this thread, print off the extract from the manual and insist that it's not trim, pointing to both Audi's workshop workshop manual; ElsaWin, Audi CS's admission that it's not trim - it's bodywork and covered by the 12 year anti corrosion warranty. Also mention other people's success etc.


I did all that John and they still knocked me back.

Maybe they think I've had enough freebies as they replaced the dashpod two weeks ago.


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

got mine done had to argue a bit but not much allso got the two doors and sideskirts bootlid and spoiler done all for nothing  car was a 2001 225 with 86k fsh


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

John-H said:


> I had them fitted Monday and Tuesday as we ran out of time to do the second side on Monday night. A big thanks to Manchester Audi for sorting this out
> 
> I paid £1+VAT for the work in order that a further warranty now exists on the parts.
> 
> ...


John, Thanks for all that info and From manchester too... Mine are actually ok... so far on 02, but my mates 02 has gone.. think i'll get him to try bolton audi first... if that fails off to manchester... doubt they'd say no after your experience.


----------



## GilesRamsden (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm having to fight the cause at Grimsby Audi at the moment. The woman, Lee Mawer, (who only works three days a week)claims that 'in her opinion' the claim is not valid as they aren't recognised as part of the body and therefore are not covered. This is after a personal visit by my girlfriend in her TT, so I've sent her a very informative e-mail using details from this thread, listing the numerous dealers that have provided this service free of charge. I've also provided photos and the image of the tech details listing it as a recognised defect on pre-March 2003 vehicles.

So, thanks for all the info!

I'll let you know how it goes...

Cheers,

Giles


----------



## GilesRamsden (Nov 4, 2008)

Uh oh... it's a failure at this end at the moment.

I will have to take the invoice (above) in, along with the contact details for Richard Starkey at Audi CS.

Rachael says they were really rude to her at Grimsby Audi when she enquired about it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If at first you don't succeed ....


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Typhhon said:


> 13 months and a letter to the boss and yes they will honour the warranty.....still waiting for a date however :?:
> 
> The items are called roof gutters don't ever say roof rail...... :wink:


Agreed date and courtesy car! :-*

Pays to hang on in!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done - I'll add "gutters" to the lexicon :lol:


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Typhhon said:


> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> > 13 months and a letter to the boss and yes they will honour the warranty.....still waiting for a date however :?:
> ...


Delivered to Audi today so a thanks to Audi CS
and thanks to....
Southampton Audi as they supplied a A6 S line loaner! 
Only problem now is I feel I have to wear a tie and tune to Classic FM when I drive it.....


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Typhhon said:


> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> > Typhhon said:
> ...


What a story chaps! I saw a tiny 1p coin size damage in two small areas of drivers side -(LHD car) I went to Audi they took a picture and the chap who was really nice said we will try to get it done under warranty. Fingers crossed folks!!

What a shame so what is the 12 year warranty worth, clearly nothing to Audi Group. This puts me off them. Curious to know how many other manufacturers are the same. Never had problems with Porsche...with Honda I had rust but there was no warranty lol!!!


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Good Luck!   

I mentioned (in writing) that my 200k BMW was holding on to its paint as was the wifes 110K BMW might have helped?


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok guys this is where I'm at with the roof rails issue...............

1. Complained to Audi cust ser- wouldnt acknowledge it was a warranty issue BUT after some 'persuasion' (quoting the ELSA WIN screen shot AND the invoice someone kindly uploaded saying it had been done for them FOC under warranty (99 lhd car awesome example!!) did open a 'case' and called my local dealer to take photos when it was in for it's service on sat just gone.

2. Got to the dealership.....first look no surprise "sorry mate trim not body panel.....never been done in the ten years i've worked here (later he did admit it was a chew on repairing LOL) etc etc...... so again out came ELSA win etc ...."ok i'll take some pictures"

3. Photo's taken (apparently) and will be sent to audi warranty for inspection!!!

So thats where I'm at right now ....case open photo's taken, contact name at Audi CS to chase up....BUT is there anything more I can do now guys to ensure audi take this seriously?????

Thanks for any suggestions from anyone whos tread this path with good old Audi CS in the past

cheers guys


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

John-H said:


> I had them fitted Monday and Tuesday as we ran out of time to do the second side on Monday night. A big thanks to Manchester Audi for sorting this out
> 
> I paid £1+VAT for the work in order that a further warranty now exists on the parts.
> 
> ...


Since having my "roof mouldings" replaced at Manchester Audi I regret to inform you of an issue that has arisen:

Back around EvenTT09 I noticed a little bubble appear on one of my freshly painted roof mouldings. It was only small and I didn't pay it too much attention. I should have though, as the problem progressed. I mentioned it to Manchester Audi back in July when I had also taken my S3 to them for attention to a similar problem with corrosion.

With the S3 the corrosion is in the roof moulding area but to either side on the roof and side body, originating in the spot weld channel under the roof moulding and spreading up to eventually become visible. I've also got an issue with bubbles appearing on the doors and wheel arches which appear to come from inside. Audi CS agreed to fix the roof 100% but there has been a delay with the bubbles on the door and wheel arches - they are suggesting it's stone chips even when there is no visible damage to the paint - only smooth bubbles, apart from one that pinged off in the jet wash - which is when I noticed it. It's taken quite a while to get Audi CS to agree to start work. They are doing the roof 100% next week but will only agree at this stage to grind off the bubbles to see if there is a pin hole from behind - if so they will repair under warranty. All these defects are actually known defects as anyone frequenting the S3 forum will know.

A new chap at Manchester Audi I'd not met before first tried to tell me my S3 had been "resprayed" pointing out areas of "obvious filler". I wasn't convinced and immediately had the S3's paint depth measured by Audi's approved body shop down the road Car Cosmetics. It was declaired "original untouched". After a long delay, where the Audi dealer could not find the report from the body shop, they subsequently measured the S3 paint depth again on a second occasion themselves, with the same conclusion - untouched original paint. So it took from July to October to get some action on this. The Audi dealer did say that part of the delay was trying to put all the S3 claims through in one go but Audi CS were now insisting it be done on a panel by panel basis.

Wanting to get the S3 sorted and out of the way, as it's more major, I've delayed showing them the TT. This is what the TT looks like now:

Taken in natural light...









Taken with flash...









Lots of little blisters in the paint which flake off when washing the car but only the driver's side moulding has the issue. The colour in the flash shot is odd - I noticed this from when they were first painted - it's only visible under flash or a strong light.

The new chap at Manchester Audi came to have a look. He went through the same arguments of old, saying they were classed as "trim" and wouldn't be covered. I told him it was a known issue and was sorted last time under warranty. He said it was now a paint defect and not covered under the 12 year anticorrosion warranty but only for 18 months and I was out of time. I expressed surprise that Audi had so little confidence in their paint process with so short a warranty - but he agreed to take pictures and submit a claim but said it would probably get rejected. He added that it made no difference to them as a dealer - it was up to Audi CS. This was the same chap who tried to tell me my S3 had been resprayed.

Checking my handbook, it says:



> The Audi paint process is one of the most complete of any car manufacturer. Owing to the high quality of the finish your Audi is covered by a 3 year unlimited mileage warranty against manufacturing defects.
> 
> Your Audi bodywork is covered by a 12 year warranty from the date of first registration against bodywork through-rust corrosion from the inside out, thanks to its fully galvanised body, and special rust proofing treatment of internal body section and panels.
> Should you be unfortunate enough to require accident repairs, your Audi Dealer is able to repair your vehicle ensuring that the level of anti-corrosion protection built in by Audi is fully reinstated. Following accident repair your Audi Dealer will issue you with a cetificate confirming the repair quality and the continualnce of your 12 year Anti-Corrosion Warranty.


So, you'd think that if Audi do a paint repair it would be up to the same standards. I think the painting of my roof mouldings was sub standard with the first signs showing up in less than a year.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers John, ive got the odd bubble going on.
Steve


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Is it still possible to get a warrenty claim on the roof rails?? How can Audi possibly say its Trim!! Proper cop out as its part of the body, I have a little bit started on my roof trims at the front :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

corradoman said:


> Is it still possible to get a warrenty claim on the roof rails?? How can Audi possibly say its Trim!! Proper cop out as its part of the body, I have a little bit started on my roof trims at the front :x


There is some confusion on this, partly from the different words used to describe it: "Roof rails", "Roof bars", "Roof mouldings", "Roof strips" and "Roof channels" (Etka description = "Channels", ElsaWin description = "Strip"), and the differences in similar parts across different Audi models - some are plastic and some are metal - as are the TT's. The first time I had this conversation with Manchester Audi; we were both confused on the terminology but the manager came out to the car and said, "Oh, you mean roof mouldings... that's not trim that's part of the bodywork". After that it got approved for repair.

The original parts were defective as detailed in ElsaWin: http://www.vagcheck.com/hosted/roofstrips.jpg


----------



## chrisd31 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi does anybody have a part number for these roof rails please as I need some new ones for my dads car
and does anybody know the cost from audi?

Regards

Chris


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought 2 last month from Bolton Audi £151. I didn't have the part number just gave the vrn and explained what I wanted.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

chrisd31 said:


> Hi does anybody have a part number for these roof rails please as I need some new ones for my dads car
> and does anybody know the cost from audi?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Roof channel left coupe 8N8 853 705 D
Roof channel right coupe 8N8 853 706 D

I just had an interesting phone call about my S3. They are doing the roof 100% anyway. They have had a look at the rear wheel arches and say that "it's not come through" i.e. it's a paint defect. This surprises me as I can't see how a cluster of smooth domed bubbles should appear with no paint damage pinhole or chip mark - just perfectly smooth domes - a cluster of them in the same area, down in the rear quarter, near the sill (as is a known problem as mud collects behind there), without the explanation being rust having come through from the inside pinholing through the metal.

But they said, good news; in that as the paint shop have to blend in the paint when doing the roof anyway they will be painting over this area anyway (What? All the way down to the sill?  ). I said, but they'd have to be filling the holes with MIG weld and applying proper rust proofing and paint both sides, to which the reply was; they would be doing a proper job. Hmmm...

They said, about the bubbles through the doors, that since they've got the pant in the guns and have the car prepared anyway they would do this for £250. Again I've got the same issue with smooth domed bubbles apparently with no external paint damage, apart from one on the lower edge of the door on the fold over which has come all the way through and taken some of the metal out. Yesterday the body shop told me that sort of repair would need a new door skin. So again I made the point that it would need to be done properly with proper rust proofing inside and outside and again the reply was; it would be done properly - not simply painted over but corrected to approved Audi standards.  Hmmm...

I said I'd ponder it. I may have a look on the way home :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I know I'm coming to this very very late and I guess what I've got to say has already been said.

Do I interpret correctly from the ETKA screenshot that post 04/2003 cars are not supposed to be as prone to this due to identification of the problem and eradicating it? If so, my QS made in February 2005 has two rust bubbles on the roof rails, so that doesn't bear out what they're saying. One on the driver's side about the same size and in pretty much the same position as yours John.

I do count myself as a perfectionist, but yet I just can't get terribly excited about it as they're aluminium, easily replaceable/repairable and not part of a main body panel.

However, I do find all this denial, dodging and general Arthur Daley behaviour by various Audi dealers to be extremely unsavoury indeed. Basically, anyone handy with a spray can could remove those rails or mouldings or whatever they're called, remove the paint, polish, degrease, prime and respray for about £30. For Audi to be quibbling, querying, stalling, delaying, denying like this is completely unacceptable behaviour for a premium marque franchisee. They can just whip the affected motors down to their contract body shop and have it done for pin money to them. It's just not worth the loss of reputation and is just one of many reasons why I wouldn't take my car anywhere near a main dealer if I could avoid it. Even if it was worth £2,000 I still wouldn't.

I know these cars are getting on a bit now, but they *fully galvanised steel* or *aluminium* for heaven's sake! That should equal next to no corrosion at all for ages. To be fair, I have never seen a tatty TT anywhere, but it's always the little things that let good products down.

My 2p. You have my sympathies John.

Doug


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a good point Doug - it shouldn't be happening and it's an easy repair.

As regards my S3, which I only mentioned as it's a parallel excercise with the TT roof channels err.. mouldings, whatever... I had a look into the body shop on the way home and learned something. This is relevant for TTs too.

I spoke to the paint shop and they explained that sometimes, microscopic pinholes in the paint due to stones etc., which are too small to see with the naked eye, can allow water to penetrate under the paint, especially when a pressure washer is used. There can then be a chemical reaction which causes the paint to part company with the galvalised body pannel and a bubble can form. He said that if he were to scrape off the bubbles then a clean non rusty galvanised panel would be seen undrneath. He said this happens with Audis - unlike non-galvalised Fords (which I'm used to) where the presence of a bubble usually indicates through rust and traces of rust will have crept much further.

He said what he was going to do was to shot blast off the bubbles in preparation to the blending in of the pait from the roof. On the S3 there is a flat panel all the way down on the rear quarter, so that's why it was necessary to paint all the way down - it being metalic paint - and there was no point in not preparing and treating the bubbled area, because if they just painted over, then it wouldn't last and the job would come back in in a year's time. And because of it being a flat rear quarter, they would would then have to paint all the way up and paint the roof again! - So it was best to do it properly the first time. He said that when he shot blasts it, any through corrosion will obviously show and then it would be MIG brazed (not welded) and then a marine spec red oxide used for anti corrosion, followed by the usual primer etc., to the Audi spec inside and outside.

As regards the doors, he suspects the bubbles are the same thing but will find out for sure when blasting. The definite rust at the door's bottom edge fold will be shot blasted and MIG brazed as before but the inside of the door can be inspected to see if the corrosion started from within.

So having heard and seen that I was happy with the process. I must admit the bubbles without rust was a new one on me. I think it highlights the importance of keeping the paintwork waxed. Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good work people [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Third time lucky...no argument with the dealer or the body shop... dropped in today and a loan car supplied.  
Chat with the people there and seems A3's are their number one roof rot candidate.

Golf with 'slut' scratched on every panel being assessed, confused very elderly owner says he thinks they got the wrong car...duh! :?


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Nov 6, 2009)

About to try my hand at this over in the US. Same problem obviously, and very commonly reported on the VWVortex forum as well. My car is a 2001, and my roof rails are pretty bad, so wish me luck!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Typhhon said:


> Third time lucky...no argument with the dealer or the body shop... dropped in today and a loan car supplied.
> Chat with the people there and seems A3's are their number one roof rot candidate.
> 
> Golf with 'slut' scratched on every panel being assessed, confused very elderly owner says he thinks they got the wrong car...duh! :?


Classic


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just been to Hitchin Audi with corrosion in the roof rail/moulding/channel issue. Call back today confirmed part as trim but a call to Audi Germany gives me a 70% discount!! Only £121.00 to pay for an obvious design fault that has yet to be fixed!!

Surely a 70% discount is an admission of fault? And over £400 for the job - does include a new moulding though :wink:

Will fight on to get FOC job - will keep you posted.


----------



## Garvey2003 (May 23, 2011)

I have some bubbles on my mouldings, do you think it's work me trying Audi Swindon to see if it will be covered? If not then I can live with it?


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

luap said:


> Just been to Hitchin Audi with corrosion in the roof rail/moulding/channel issue. Call back today confirmed part as trim but a call to Audi Germany gives me a 70% discount!! Only £121.00 to pay for an obvious design fault that has yet to be fixed!!
> 
> Surely a 70% discount is an admission of fault? And over £400 for the job - does include a new moulding though :wink:
> 
> Will fight on to get FOC job - will keep you posted.


Could you give me a bit more information on your case because after a two month long fight with Audi UK Customer Services they have finally refused my claim because they classified the corrosion as a paint defect and they also said that if my car had a full Audi service history they could have given me a good will payment towards it. Even when I pointed out that my car has been serviced at an audi dealer/ agent everytime until the last one which the previous owner had carried out at his usual audi service centre only to discover that when he went to pick the car up that due to Audi reorganisation they were no longer an audi/ vw service agent only vw.


----------



## cbay (Jun 13, 2011)

I have this problem but no warranty, im guessing they aren't going to replace it for free. lol


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I also suffer this if it's that easy to take off I mite have a go taking it off myself and doing the prep work??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The TT has a 12 year corrosion warranty.


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

John-H said:


> The TT has a 12 year corrosion warranty.


Yes they do but Audi UK are saying that the roof rails are classified as "trim" and as such they are not covered under the 12 year warranty.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

if you read through the rest of this thread you can see that this is a common mistake because of the variation across different Audi models. On the TT they are not clip on plastic trim but bolted on aluminium parts that are painted like the rest of the car. The bonnet is the same and they wouldn't say that was trim!

There is also confusion with roof "rails" or "bars" actually referring to to the roof rack which is "trim".

They are variously called "rails", "bars", "mouldings", "channels", "strips" etc. I had a confused discussion with the dealer until they eventually came out and said, "Oh you mean mouldings - that's bodywork"


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

John-H said:


> if you read through the rest of this thread you can see that this is a common mistake because of the variation across different Audi models. On the TT they are not clip on plastic trim but bolted on aluminium parts that are painted like the rest of the car. The bonnet is the same and they wouldn't say that was trim!
> 
> There is also confusion with roof "rails" or "bars" actually referring to to the roof rack which is "trim".
> 
> They are variously called "rails", "bars", "mouldings", "channels", "strips" etc. I had a confused discussion with the dealer until they eventually came out and said, "Oh you mean mouldings - that's bodywork"


I'll drop them another email today using the term moulding but they are well aware from the photographs that I've sent them that it is a bolt on metal part that I was referring to but they said it was similar to wing mirror casing and it wouldn't be covered on the anti corrosion warranty, only the original 3 year warranty.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ask them if the bonnet is trim and what exactly difines one or the other?

You may get a better response person to person at a dealer.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

I have to say I don't understand this, Audi Ireland (all the dealers are owned by Audi here) in Cork took photos of mine , submitted it to Customer Service and two new rails were painted and fitted two weeks later...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Audi mainland are all franchises, i think so Audi CS dont have face to face contact with JP so wriggling is the name of the game.
Steve


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

Baalthazaar said:


> I have to say I don't understand this, Audi Ireland (all the dealers are owned by Audi here) in Cork took photos of mine , submitted it to Customer Service and two new rails were painted and fitted two weeks later...


Any chance you could provide more details of your claim (date it was carried out and did you have a full audi service history).


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

I will dig out the invoice for you, no audi history(as per 75% of the pop). If I can get a statement from Audi Ireland I will also pass that on to you. The attitude here is its as much a part of the car as the front wing, why wouldnt it be covered??
The following might also be useful:

Warranty Accounting Instructions
Service Number 6636, Damage code 055
Technical Background: Pre-treatment complaint at the supplier.

One side remove and install including painting:
Repair Operation: 66 36 61 99 Paint roof trim strip as new part Time 70 TU + 2 MU

Both sides, remove and install including painting:
Repair Operation: 66 36 62 99 Paint 2 roof trim strips as new part Time 130 TU + 4MU

Photos of the damaged parts must be sent with the claim or on a CD.

New Part installation covered by 2 year warranty.

Hope that helps.

Marcas.


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

So does this mean if I go into Audi and quote it as Audi Roof Moulding corrosion it whould be covered to be sorted out.
Still doesnt seem much of a success and the opinions here are expressing various degrees of who they speak to wins.
But anyway, worth the read and I will try my luck at Audi Reading, see what they come back with.


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

Baalthazaar said:


> I will dig out the invoice for you, no audi history(as per 75% of the pop). If I can get a statement from Audi Ireland I will also pass that on to you. The attitude here is its as much a part of the car as the front wing, why wouldnt it be covered??
> The following might also be useful:
> 
> Warranty Accounting Instructions
> Service Number 6636, Damage code 055


Many thanks for this information, I'll drop you a PM (hope you don't mind) with my email address and if you can get your hands on the paperwork then it would be very much appreciated if you could send me a copy.
Thanks, Steven.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

clan said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> > I will dig out the invoice for you, no audi history(as per 75% of the pop). If I can get a statement from Audi Ireland I will also pass that on to you. The attitude here is its as much a part of the car as the front wing, why wouldnt it be covered??
> ...


NP..


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

Baalthazaar said:


> clan said:
> 
> 
> > Baalthazaar said:
> ...


Sorry I can't send pm's at the moment due to my low post count but hopefully I will be able to soon.


----------



## Garvey2003 (May 23, 2011)

Just emailed my local Audi about the problem, I've been asked to arrange a time to take the car in when the warrenty Admin person is in.

Fingures crossed


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

Baalthazaar said:


> clan said:
> 
> 
> > Baalthazaar said:
> ...


PM now sent.


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just had a thought......has anybody as of yet under the good old Freedom of Information act requested info from audi on just how many MK1 TT's have had their roof rails/gutters/channels/bars (and any other name for the part that audi uses to confuse the situation for us) fixed under warranty as a result of the pretreatment issue that results in corrosion?? I'm still battling away to get mine sorted...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

pistolpete1515 said:


> Just had a thought......has anybody as of yet under the good old Freedom of Information act requested info from audi on just how many MK1 TT's have had their roof rails/gutters/channels/bars (and any other name for the part that audi uses to confuse the situation for us) fixed under warranty as a result of the pretreatment issue that results in corrosion?? I'm still battling away to get mine sorted...


They will fob you off and not release the numbers, i bet.
Steve


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

on second thoughts I'm not sure it would be accepted anyway cause audi isn 't a public body


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Just noticed some bubbling on roof rails, on my recently bought Amulet red coupe. Part main dealer & part TTshop history, but a genuine 40'000k from new.

Will be seeing how the land lies with Audi Watford soon, keep y'all posted


----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

COLI said:


> Just noticed some bubbling on roof rails, on my recently bought Amulet red coupe. Part main dealer & part TTshop history, but a genuine 40'000k from new.
> 
> Will be seeing how the land lies with Audi Watford soon, keep y'all posted


Don't hold your breath ?

I recently took my 40,000 mile "04" V6 coupe to Audi North East, and was told that the roof mouldings,rails,bars etc etc are now classified as mechanical trim and as such are only covered by a 3 year warranty.

They did look into the possibility of a good will gesture, but unfortunately there wasn't any !!!

I just got mine done by my local bodyshop along with a couple of minor paint jobs, look great now


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I jusy bought some new ones at 160 snots.
Steve


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

I replaced mine in September last year, I purchased a new set and had them painted at a bodyshop which I rate highly, I inspected them and was very happy with the paint job, I fitted them myself and was especially careful. Car has been well waxed since and guess what, they've started to corrode again. It's clear to me that whatever process Audi use to prime these damn things isn't sufficient because there's no way air or moisture got in there. If I bother to get it done again I'll have to strip them to bare aluminium and get them properly etch primed.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mrgoodcat said:


> I replaced mine in September last year, I purchased a new set and had them painted at a bodyshop which I rate highly, I inspected them and was very happy with the paint job, I fitted them myself and was especially careful. Car has been well waxed since and guess what, they've started to corrode again. It's clear to me that whatever process Audi use to prime these damn things isn't sufficient because there's no way air or moisture got in there. If I bother to get it done again I'll have to strip them to bare aluminium and get them properly etch primed.


Just strip them and polish them, they look quite good.
Steve


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

COLI said:


> Just noticed some bubbling on roof rails, on my recently bought Amulet red coupe. Part main dealer & part TTshop history, but a genuine 40'000k from new.
> 
> Will be seeing how the land lies with Audi Watford soon, keep y'all posted


Guys'

Got a return call from Audi Watford today, asking me to bring it in for inspection & photo's for the claim, no wriggling just yet, so wish me luck


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

PM'd repair docs today, anyone else want them send me an email and i'll send em on....


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

Baalthazaar said:


> PM'd repair docs today, anyone else want them send me an email and i'll send em on....


After sending in your letter from Cork Audi to Audi UK customer services Iast week I received another knockback email basically saying the same as the last time that it's a paint defect and it would only be covered on the original three year warranty. They also mentioned that different countries use different procedures and as such I couldn't use Audi in Ireland as an example. As you can imagine I'm not too happy about the response so I've emailed them back to ask how I can escalate my complaint higher up in Audi UK.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Just polish them - they're ally


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Guess what, Watford Audi called me back in the week saying they are not covered as they are classed as TRIM!!!! what a surprise, further adding that yes there was a paint defect with this part @factory but because it is trim it is only covered for 3 years. 
Am i wasting my time pursueing this????

V6rul's idea sounds good stripping & polishing, would be nice to get them to the same finish as the filler cap, different but not OEM though mmmmmm decisions, :roll:


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

I finally managed to get an offer of goodwill from Audi Customer Services. 25% off the £385 estimate from the Audi bodyshop and that's provided that I book the car in for a service at the stealer beforehand to have a service carried out to maintain the Audi service history or show commitment to the Audi brand as they call it!
Looks like I'll be ditching Audi for the servicing and bodyshop now because I can this carried out far cheaper by using local specialist and bodyshop.
You can imagine my reaction to the offer of 25%/ £90 off the bill, clowns! :x


----------



## Derektt04 (Sep 12, 2011)

Had mine done about 6 wks ago,they were 
Quoting £300.00 to replace them with new
Set of trim rails as they call them? Not 
Covered on warranty, complained to audi
Cs, they came back with gesture of good 
Will, offered to pay half ! Took there offer
As they were quite bad , spoilt look of car .


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Well while cleaning the old girl I spotted the tiny signs of corrosion on the off side Roof Rail (I will post some pictures shortly..), contacted Audi today and have been told that they are not covered by the warranty as they are considered trim and only have a two year warranty.

I couldn't really argue the fact as I had no proof, has anyone got anything I can wave in front of them and say "fix it you conniving bastards"?



COLI said:


> Guess what, Watford Audi called me back in the week saying they are not covered as they are classed as TRIM!!!! what a surprise, further adding that yes there was a paint defect with this part @factory but because it is trim it is only covered for 3 years.
> Am i wasting my time pursueing this????
> 
> V6rul's idea sounds good stripping & polishing, would be nice to get them to the same finish as the filler cap, different but not OEM though mmmmmm decisions, :roll:


Could you not wrap them?

Thanks for reading.
Jamie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pot Of Jam said:


> Well while cleaning the old girl I spotted the tiny signs of corrosion on the off side Roof Rail (I will post some pictures shortly..), contacted Audi today and have been told that they are not covered by the warranty as they are considered trim and only have a two year warranty.
> 
> I couldn't really argue the fact as I had no proof, has anyone got anything I can wave in front of them and say "fix it you conniving bastards"?
> 
> ...


Im sure there is a receipt that John H posted up showing that they were repainted under warranty..have a check through..
Steve


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Pot Of Jam said:
> 
> 
> > Well while cleaning the old girl I spotted the tiny signs of corrosion on the off side Roof Rail (I will post some pictures shortly..), contacted Audi today and have been told that they are not covered by the warranty as they are considered trim and only have a two year warranty.
> ...


Cheers I will have a look


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

RESULT

Bought a QS in June privately with FASH. Spoke to Hitchin Audi who offered two rails, painted and fitted for 30% of cost, £121.

Nothing to lose, so after a few calls to Audi CS I now have, fitted this morning, two shiny roof rails FOC 

Before



















After










But no paperwork :? Therefore about to contact them.

As an aside no wonder everything costs so much, at least 10 staff sitting around chatting/working in the shiny showroom!!

And no lower front grilles available in Phantom Black!! :? again!!


----------



## khidhaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Car is currently with Audi for a Service. I mentioned that I had rust bubbling on my O/S roof moulding and if they'd take a look. The service guys took a quick look and basically ruled out any warrantee claim because the paint work by the rust had chipped away. He said it should have been treated (this was prior to me owning the car)... do I have any comeback when I got to pick the car up tonight?

pics


















p.s apologies for posting in this an another topic - not sure which one is more active - just need an answer for tonight pls..


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

NO Success on this occassion for me..!

Took my TT to Reading Audi today, for the coilpack upgrade, posted news about that one already.....but they did the usual, said would take pictures and submit a report to Audi UK warranty team and despite the fact I quoted it as "Roof Mouldings" showed Neil Gowers at Reading....the Manchester invoice from John-H's quest...got denied.

Gutting really, as this far down the line, we should not still be having the same battles, .... Elsawin and all that sort of thing did nothing to move my case forward...

Need a bit of a united stance on this one, take a case to Audi Uk, as begruntled Tt owners, who should all have this issue sorted out....once and for all.

RANT over, had some wine this evening...


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Didn't know about this. Mine are bubbling on my 99V TT 225 so I'll get in touch with Tyneside Audi 

Already needs to go in for the clocks looked at anyway :?


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

ScoopTT said:


> NO Success on this occassion for me..!
> 
> Took my TT to Reading Audi today, for the coilpack upgrade, posted news about that one already.....but they did the usual, said would take pictures and submit a report to Audi UK warranty team and despite the fact I quoted it as "Roof Mouldings" showed Neil Gowers at Reading....the Manchester invoice from John-H's quest...got denied.
> 
> ...


To call this post a success is a seriously Epic Fail..!! Had a call from Stephanie at Audi UK customer services this week, after getting rejected by the main dealer, contacted Audi Uk.....so they been in contact with the warranty team etc and the end result of it is..."Drum Roll pleaseeeee"...NO...a big resounding one. It would appear that because the standard Audi warranty expired in 2007...Audi will not sort the problems out on their apprently premium marque vehicles. Not a single owner of my car did anything to contribute to the failure of that specific body part and I really do feel strongly irked.

So now have to start thinking about the next move, ...suggestions would be appreciated...more from the TTOC maybe.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Jeez, these cars are old. Old cars corrode.
Get them resprayed and stop complaining about it :grin:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Garth said:


> Jeez, these cars are old. Old cars corrode.
> Get them resprayed and stop complaining about it :grin:


Hi, TTs don't have to be old for roof rails to corrode, many corrode within 1st couple of years due to poor prep of aluminium at factory. So even worse when Audi are reluctant to honour 12 year warranty.
Hoggy.


----------



## Viciousandy (Aug 2, 2010)

Spent the last month being batted between Audi UK CS and Audi Reading. Just got a call from Audi UK CS confiming that neither would be willing to replace corroded rails OR provide any financial assistance to get them repaired either. Winkers :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garth said:


> Jeez, these cars are old. Old cars corrode.
> Get them resprayed and stop complaining about it :grin:


My qShad them replaced with in the first 2 years :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ScoopTT said:


> ScoopTT said:
> 
> 
> > NO Success on this occassion for me..!
> ...


Well, at the time it was a success. I started off the post as a poll to see what sort of success people had been getting. It took a good deal of persistence explaining the issues and I'd printed off the bits about Elsawin and the bad preparation etc. I remember the moment the service guy came out to see the car, following several conversations with others and he said, "Oh you mean roof mouldings! That's bodywork not trim!" He said they had all been confused about roof bars and the like and it all got sorted after that - so I posted back the news and changed the title to reflect this and encourage others.

Perhaps it was my persistence or perhaps it was the fact that it was a few years ago when money wasn't so tight and our cars were not so old.

If it's any consolation, my replacement mouldings have started to bubble again, although in a different way - it looks more like paint was only applied from the top and had delaminated along the edges in the odd single bubble in several places. I think I might spray them myself rather than face the hassle if it gets much worse.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

John-H I read your strips got affected again.

Well in 2010 I had mine done by Audi Suisse. In 7 months it was back! By 2011 they were redone better, it has not comeback again. I even use the roof bars sometimes.

Paint warranty is near it's end now...I am babying the TT indoors.


----------



## FrankK (Oct 9, 2013)

Ive spotted same issue with my Roof Rails corroding, 
Will see what the Stratford Upon Avon Audi says next week.


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

This is an interesting post because, after cleaning my car all over and knowing it rather intimately now, I can honestly say that the only place I have noticed some blistering is on the roof rail moulding!!!! 

My car is 10 years old now, so any ideas where I start.

Can't complain about anything else, but odd it is actually in one place there!!

Thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallstreet said:


> John-H I read your strips got affected again.
> 
> Well in 2010 I had mine done by Audi Suisse. In 7 months it was back! By 2011 they were redone better, it has not comeback again. I even use the roof bars sometimes.
> 
> Paint warranty is near it's end now...I am babying the TT indoors.


Hi Niaz,

Sorry, I missed your post the first time round for some reason. I probably should have taken mine back but thought I could probably do it myself. How are you anyway?



Azra said:


> This is an interesting post because, after cleaning my car all over and knowing it rather intimately now, I can honestly say that the only place I have noticed some blistering is on the roof rail moulding!!!!
> 
> My car is 10 years old now, so any ideas where I start.
> 
> ...


The best advice is at the start of the thread, convincing the dealer that you know it's a manufacturing defect. The perforation warranty is 12 years but paint is four years but this is a little different. Just be persistent and hope for some goodwill. Printing off some of this thread to take with you may help. Don't forget they are  not trim but part of the bodywork like the bonnet and they are called "roof mouldings".


----------



## FrankK (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice post John,

I will give the Audi UK CS a go tomorrow and will see what happens at the garage next week,
will keep you posted if I succeed


----------



## FrankK (Oct 9, 2013)

Audi Stratford Upon Avon, had none of it its a accessory bla bla bla,
wont do it


----------



## spraggy117 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just been on the phone to audi shrewsbury and theyre taking a look at the roof mouldings monday, looking like it might happen atm  right on the 12 year mark aswell!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## spraggy117 (Jan 2, 2014)

John-H said:


> Good luck


Thanks matey!


----------

